# Post a picture of....



## 10.11.12

you and your OH (or you and your FOB or you and your friends :thumbup:)


----------



## Mii

N'awe so cutee, I have no pictures of me and OH (is it weird that he does though? lol)


----------



## hot tea

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/378979_2734449275504_1085467949_32840970_457710352_n.jpg?dl=1

...

The reality.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/e1d0f3f9.jpg
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/a4a039f2.jpg
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/4220639b.jpg


----------



## 10.11.12

Again, I stand by the idea that you guys are very cool! and an adorable couple.


----------



## o.o

^^ yup yup 
Hot tea you have a beautiful family!  
I'll post some when I'm on the computer :)


----------



## JadeBaby75

I don't have any recent ones. Ill try and look when I get home!


----------



## x__amour

https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/8814/71261224793252856101975.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## o.o

Shannon you're gorgeous!


----------



## 10.11.12

Shannon you guys are too cute! and Tori is a perfect mix of both of you :flow:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 10.11.12

Daphne. You, Evan(?) and Finn are a super cute family.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Leah_xx

There is a pic from 2009 with some of my friends and a ex friend.
The other is me with FOB at Homecoming when I was up for queen in 2011.

Everyone says I look so different. What do you ladies think??
 



Attached Files:







2009.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 73









20111.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 80


----------



## 10.11.12

I'd say you look older in the second picture but not dramatically different :shrug: (I'm assuming you're the one in the striped shirt in the first picture and the girl next to the guy in the black shirt in the second?)


----------



## lizardbreath

https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/danandstefGrad.jpg
The only real picture I have of me and fob


----------



## Hotbump

I dont have any :wacko: We've been married almost 4yrs and no pictures :( must start taking pictures :D


----------



## Leah_xx

10.11.12 said:


> I'd say you look older in the second picture but not dramatically different :shrug: (I'm assuming you're the one in the striped shirt in the first picture and the girl next to the guy in the black shirt in the second?)


Yeah sorry i didn't say which person i was :haha:


----------



## mommie2be

my favorites ! :)
 



Attached Files:







15.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 36









fair2.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Rhio92

Me and FOB
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/mencameron.jpg

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0807.jpg

Me and my friends (I;m 2nd on the right)
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/416968_10150605577917381_519567380_8869220_1732918470_n.jpg


----------



## mayb_baby

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/TironesPhoto059.jpg?t=1329912363
*June 2008 Aged 16(me), 17(OH)
*
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/16645_100745603283792_100000450587252_16920_5486082_n.jpg?t=1329913145
*October 2009 *

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/05072010407.jpg?t=1329912458
*July 2010 (15weeks pregnant) *:winkwink:

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/DSCF0387.jpg?t=1329912861
*Jan 2011 Michaels Christening* 

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/250815_216194795072205_100000450587252_754696_1214198_n.jpg?t=1329913149
*April 2011*

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/254530_219777764713908_100000450587252_780915_7590788_n.jpg?t=1329913149
*June 2011*

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/IMG_0441-1.jpg
*December 2011 OHs 21st*


----------



## KiansMummy

This is on works xmas do 2011... We r pretty drunk lol!
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/380425_290874440937680_100000453804408_1118712_2038801591_n.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/318357_291281177563673_100000453804408_1119952_1752754294_n.jpg

Ok this is the only picture i have of me and FOB with LO at christmas 2011, when we split up i deleted all the pictures i had of us, bit gutted really cos now i dont have any to show LO when hes older....
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/387623_313178702040587_100000453804408_1184727_365408375_n.jpg

And heres some random pics fromi think 2009 :/ lol
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/16939_102997273058732_100000453804408_81552_534956_n.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/13955_100986159926510_100000453804408_28404_5345040_n.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/13955_100986156593177_100000453804408_28403_5652421_n.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/13955_100986126593180_100000453804408_28394_8271867_n.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/13955_100986113259848_100000453804408_28390_2028819_n.jpg

https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/13955_100986149926511_100000453804408_28401_3010860_n.jpg

huge overload sorry!! :/


----------



## 10.11.12

Lizardbreath (sorry I don't know your name) you look just like someone I know and you're super pretty. 

Mommie2be (again sorry about the name thing) I love that bump picture! too cute. 

Rhiannon (finally a name I know :haha:) Connor looks just like you! 

Mayb_baby (Lorna?) you and your OH are so cute! I love that last picture of you guys. 

Kians_mummy (again, sorry about the names) you're so pretty! and Kian looks a lot like you.


----------



## leoniebabey

Me & my best friend on my 18th, i think we look alot alike!
Me & my 3 sisters in age order coincidentally! 
Me & a couple of girls from a course i was doing on our 'celebration night' 
and a really old one!! 16 year old me at a clubland concert, was about 15 weeks pregnant here if i remember rightly eek.
 



Attached Files:







100_4809.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 52









228801_10150296311494178_854749177_7543294_1060716_n.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 54









183926_239816609374001_100000369925763_825236_1016280_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 42









53.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 43


----------



## 10.11.12

Leonie you're so pretty! I love the picture of you and your sisters.


----------



## leoniebabey

It's funny cause we do all look similar in a sence but soo different at the same time


----------



## stephx

Way before Ava



Avas first birthday



Halloween

View attachment 343760


----------



## 10.11.12

Aw Steph you guys are so cute!


----------



## stephx

haha thanks x


----------



## mayb_baby

Daphne your family is too cute in the Halloween picture. X


----------



## snowfia

https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/snowfia101/Izzy/427529_10150623196905535_743935534_11242355_608117041_n.jpg
This is the only one I have really of OH and me :L

https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/snowfia101/38488_410948064146_649964146_4693721_7084299_n.jpg
Me and some friends before year 11 prom :L
I'm the one in the middle in the red dress


----------



## LauraBee

Jade is Bethlouise's non-biological father :thumbup: Love her to bits :cloud9:


----------



## emyandpotato

We just did a photo shoot especially for this thread (not sad at all) and this is what we got.... 


https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/424581_10151330067545541_593935540_23109535_1596319473_n.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/421290_10151330067795541_593935540_23109537_1752275125_n.jpg


----------



## 10.11.12

Snowfia your LO is so cute! makes me broody :haha: 

LauraBee you look so happy, it's great that Bethlouise has her. 

Emily, I feel so honored :haha: you guys are cute


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 10.11.12

You have the prettiest eyes!


----------



## o.o

bnb won't let me upload pictures :brat:


----------



## o.o

fixed it haha
https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s217/krito22pk/llll.jpg


----------



## lizardbreath

10.11.12 said:


> Lizardbreath (sorry I don't know your name) you look just like someone I know and you're super pretty.
> 
> Mommie2be (again sorry about the name thing) I love that bump picture! too cute.
> 
> Rhiannon (finally a name I know :haha:) Connor looks just like you!
> 
> Mayb_baby (Lorna?) you and your OH are so cute! I love that last picture of you guys.
> 
> Kians_mummy (again, sorry about the names) you're so pretty! and Kian looks a lot like you.

Awe thanks thats so nice and my names stefani :)


----------



## LauraBee

vinteenage said:


> Here's just me...just because.
> https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/s720x720/419708_10151316834880230_786935229_23229982_134234022_n.jpg

You always remind me of Miranda July, I know she's not that famous, so here's a picture:

https://bombsite.com/images/attachments/0012/0218/600full-miranda-july.jpg?500x522

It's not a huge resemblance, I know but is it just me who thinks this? :flow:


----------



## 10.11.12

I kind of see it! I think more of Zooey Deschanel (sp?) though.


----------



## LauraBee

Now that you mention it, I can definitely see it. (Yes, that's the correct spelling)


----------



## MommyGrim

August 2011
Me and OH


The three of us


----------



## 10.11.12

0_o You and your OH are such a cute couple 

MommyGrim I love the family photo!


----------



## MommyGrim

=] Thanks


----------



## annabel2712




----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 10.11.12

I see that too! they all look fairly similar.

Anabel, you and your OH are very cute :flow:


----------



## X__Kimberly

https://i39.tinypic.com/33uacm1.jpg

:) my little family


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Me and fob.
in 2009 haven't seen him in over 2 years. only got the one picture
 



Attached Files:







hiking 002.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## QuintinsMommy

honestly have stared at that picture for hours to to see if i can see features of FOBs in Quintin but i just don't , i think it looks like i made a baby on my own ? :S


----------



## 10.11.12

QuintinsMommy said:


> honestly have stared at that picture for hours to to see if i can see features of FOBs in Quintin but i just don't , i think it looks like i made a baby on my own ? :S

Quinton looks like you had a baby by yourself all frog style :haha: no resemblance to FOB


----------



## hot tea

QuintinsMommy said:


> Me and fob.
> in 2009 haven't seen him in over 2 years. only got the one picture

He looks like a douche.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Me and fob.
> in 2009 haven't seen him in over 2 years. only got the one picture
> 
> He looks like a douche.Click to expand...

its true:thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

10.11.12 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> honestly have stared at that picture for hours to to see if i can see features of FOBs in Quintin but i just don't , i think it looks like i made a baby on my own ? :S
> 
> Quinton looks like you had a baby by yourself all frog style :haha: no resemblance to FOBClick to expand...

I KNOW! thats why i question if he is really truly the father, but I reviewed dates over and over in my head and it be anyone else :shrug: they just look like nothing alike to me?


----------



## Mii

Rome @ the only thing I notice (looking at the pic and the one of Quin in your avatar) the only thing I see is Quin kind has the same eye shape. 


Myles is looking more and more like FOB in photos :nope: I mean it isnt horrible (not like fob was ugly or anything but still...)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mii said:


> Rome @ the only thing I notice (looking at the pic and the one of Quin in your avatar) the only thing I see is Quin kind has the same eye shape.
> 
> 
> Myles is looking more and more like FOB in photos :nope: I mean it isnt horrible (not like fob was ugly or anything but still...)

really? i always thought his eyes looked just like mine:haha: could be wrong tho:shrug:

Spoiler
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302219_10150428900472094_510612093_8863131_275532022_n.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/155497_475915887093_510612093_5846956_7429034_n.jpg


----------



## purple_kiwi

So OH really needs to get a hair cut and shave lol and i look terrible in general but this is our most recent taken a few weeks ago, and Rome every time i see a pic of you and Quinn I always think you look exactly alike if anything i was thinking maybe he has sort of alike may be the chin but all toddlers seem to have square-ish chins to me.
 



Attached Files:







427766_10151353166315107_824660106_23317704_558852364_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mii

that last picture is so cutee! He really does look like you :flower:

Someone told me Myles looks like JAck-jack off the incredibles :haha: 

Spoiler
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee388/Relg5/JACK-JACK-the-incredibles-24099895-344-262.jpg
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/CIMG1301-1.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

omg ! myles does look just like him!!!


----------



## 17thy

ahaha all these look alike pictures! I love it.


----------



## LittleBoo

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227397_206051086100814_100000877736692_491364_537560_n.jpg


----------



## 10.11.12

QuintinsMommy said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> Rome @ the only thing I notice (looking at the pic and the one of Quin in your avatar) the only thing I see is Quin kind has the same eye shape.
> 
> 
> Myles is looking more and more like FOB in photos :nope: I mean it isnt horrible (not like fob was ugly or anything but still...)
> 
> really? i always thought his eyes looked just like mine:haha: could be wrong tho:shrug:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302219_10150428900472094_510612093_8863131_275532022_n.jpg
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/155497_475915887093_510612093_5846956_7429034_n.jpgClick to expand...

Rome I don't think Quinton even has a father because there is no way he has anyone elses DNA in him :haha: you two look EXACTLY alike. Did you look similar to him at that age?


----------



## AriannasMama

I think Arianna is a good mix of OH and I, not totally sure though, she also looks a lot like her older sister, and she's OHs clone.

OH (cant find a picture of him not looking like a goof lol):


Me:


Arianna:


Des'ray (OHs oldest daughter, she was 2 in this picture)


OH and the girls:


Sorry there are so many! I'm just interested in who people think Arianna looks like.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

10.11.12 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mii said:
> 
> 
> Rome @ the only thing I notice (looking at the pic and the one of Quin in your avatar) the only thing I see is Quin kind has the same eye shape.
> 
> 
> Myles is looking more and more like FOB in photos :nope: I mean it isnt horrible (not like fob was ugly or anything but still...)
> 
> really? i always thought his eyes looked just like mine:haha: could be wrong tho:shrug:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302219_10150428900472094_510612093_8863131_275532022_n.jpg
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/155497_475915887093_510612093_5846956_7429034_n.jpg
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rome I don't think Quinton even has a father because there is no way he has anyone elses DNA in him :haha: you two look EXACTLY alike. Did you look similar to him at that age?Click to expand...

yea, my nose is different, heres a few of us side by side, i tried to find ones one we are kinda at the same angle , plus i think I look more like a girl :shrug:I have very little pictures of me , and I dont think I ever seen a picture of me at 2-3 age
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/65735_10150675095112094_510612093_9670772_1531729302_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429383_10150675093792094_510612093_9670767_1860350021_n.jpg


----------



## 10.11.12

I think Arianna is a good mix of both of you :flow: it's hard to say because she definitely has your OHs coloring. She really looks a lot like her sister! but I'd say she has your face shape.


----------



## 10.11.12

Quinn really looks like you at that age!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Cari , I think arianna ,her sister and her daddy have the same nose.


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah, everyone in his family has that nose :haha:


----------



## wishuwerehere

[I

This is me and my OH....he hates having his picture taken and always does a really odd smile lol :haha:



And that is my OH with his hair flowing free :haha: I like it long but he always ties it up. And my dad thrown in for good measure :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

Here's the only picture of Bethlouise with FOB.

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q73/Dudette2k7/Bethlouise/168635_1667607382980_1621177150_1535550_2685064_n.jpg


He's been in contact recently so I'm hoping that he'll see her when his home life isn't as hectic and hopefully get more photos of them together.

I genuinely don't remember what he actually looks like (he's always looked completely different in pictures to in person) but when she was a newborn she was like his twin, now she just has his skin tone, eye colour and hair colour and texture, the rest is definitely all me - I think until you study her face, she doesn't look particularly like either of us, but that's okay with me :haha:


----------



## jemmie1994

Me and John back in the old days when we had a fluffy pet chlamydia microbe (thats what the green thing is)


This is the best photo of us together we dont have any others dont even have any of me him and Evie :wacko:


----------



## LauraBee

I have the Hepatitis C microbe teddy :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

Landon looks just like his dad- I don't see any resemblance between Landon and I

Here is Landon when he was younger:



Here's DH and I:



Here's Landon more recently:


----------



## kandyfloss

Mii said:


> that last picture is so cutee! He really does look like you :flower:
> 
> Someone told me Myles looks like JAck-jack off the incredibles :haha:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee388/Relg5/JACK-JACK-the-incredibles-24099895-344-262.jpg
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/CIMG1301-1.jpg

Thats adorable ! :flower: xx


----------



## lizardbreath

LauraBee said:


> I have the Hepatitis C microbe teddy :thumbup:

I have a staph infection lol because I have a friend who calls me staph infection. Lovely friends I have


----------

